# SWAP - Ritchey WCS seatpost for longer seatpost



## ad441 (24 Feb 2009)

I have a nice Ritchey WCS seatpost, good condition, 27.2mm, 350mm. I've come to the conclusion it's just a little short for me, so if anyone has a similar quality 400mm post they'd be interested in swapping, get in touch. Ideally around London as would prefer to avoid postage if possible.


----------

